
This is the most regrettable college major in America - SQL2219
https://moneyish.com/ish/this-is-the-most-regrettable-college-major-in-america/
======
WheelsAtLarge
Implying that English as a major is bad does all stakeholders a disservice.
English major's regret their choice because it's hard to get a good paying job
with just that major. One of the pluses is that these graduates can
communicate well using their skills. I would think that the fix would be to
add a second major where their skills can shine. This gives students the
benefit of studying something they love while getting some practical skills
they will need. I can think of Marketing, project management and anything in
the HR area.

I've even heard that English majors are truly outstanding when they learn to
program.

